# Station stop time in Grand Junction



## Robert (Nov 17, 2018)

Several years ago, the California Zephyr eastbound would nearly always stop in the station at Grand Junction CO for at least 15 minutes (average). Is this still the case? Enough time to get some pictures of the old station and the area?


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 17, 2018)

Generally, yes. I believe it's a crew change point and a designated fresh air stop.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm looking at the CZ timetable and Grand Junction isn't listed as having separate departure and arrival times, so at minimum, it must not be a particularly long fresh air stop...


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I'm looking at the CZ timetable and Grand Junction isn't listed as having separate departure and arrival times, so at minimum, it must not be a particularly long fresh air stop...


From this map, it is a crew change...


----------



## west point (Nov 17, 2018)

Amtrak status has lay over west bound 12 minutes and 13 eastbound.  Noticed even though EB 2+ hour late lay over was 13 minutes


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2018)

Even if it was running late, they still have to switch crews. So it will be anextended stop anyway.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 18, 2018)

There is a small shop within the newer station building. I have always had time to buy and eat an ice cream there before we set off again...

The nice original old station building was for sale several years ago, not sure if it still exists

Ed


----------



## Woodcut60 (Nov 18, 2018)

When I was there in May 2012 I had more than enough time to visit the small shop in the station building.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 18, 2018)

September 2016; enough time to buy ice cream and a guidebook to the _CZ_ route in the souvenir shop.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 18, 2018)

Is it good ice cream?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2018)

Everything at Dave’s Depot (no, it’s not mine :giggle: ) is good, and things you can’t get on the train!


----------



## Sauve850 (Nov 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Is it good ice cream?


Its good !

Sept 2018 east bound was a good 10-15 minute stop.


----------

